# Leg O Lamb on sale...   Sooooo.....



## daveomak

$4.99 cheap for around here....    This was sooo good I wish lamb went on sale more often......

Removed the leg bone and split the leg open....   salted the inside... and sprinkled some no salt Tandoori seasoning from the Spice House inside also....   Great flavor of a seasoning...  coriander, cumin, garlic, paprika, ginger, cardamom and saffron.....    Bride sautéed some onions, garlic, red and green peppers, green chilis and what ever else was in the refer in butter....     Poured the hot veggies on the split leg and wrapped it up in cheese cloth to hold all of that goodness inside....     
The inside was salted and the hot stuff poured inside to start the temp up... and hopefully sanitize the inside a bit ....  then I will follow the time/temp pasteurizing chart upon completion...

................All trussed up and in the smoker......              ........ taking on 2.5 hours of Pitmasters Choice smoke..........












1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015





.. ..













2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015







..................   After about 8-9 hours in the smoker.........               ........   foiled until supper time...............












3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015





..  ..













4.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015







...Probed for temp after about 6 hours in the smoker..  held the final temp of 137 deg.F for 45 minutes....   

..Had to have some garden cukes and onions in vinegar as a side, and some garden corn on the Yukon gold spuds.....

....  Bride had some home grown pear relish as a condiment for the lamb......  













6.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015





.. ..













7.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015






Here is the FDA pasteurization chart that insures "safe to eat" food......
Temperature Time Temperature Time
°F (°C) (Minutes) °F (°C) (Seconds)

130 (54.4) 112 min... 146 (63.3) 169 sec
131 (55.0) 89 min....  147 (63.9) 134 sec
132 (55.6) 71 min....  148 (64.4) 107 sec
133 (56.1) 56 min....  149 (65.0) 85 sec
134 (56.7) 45 min....  150 (65.6) 67 sec
135 (57.2) 36 min....  151 (66.1) 54 sec
136 (57.8) 28 min....  152 (66.7) 43 sec
137 (58.4) 23 min....  153 (67.2) 34 sec
138 (58.9) 18 min....  154 (67.8) 27 sec
139 (59.5) 15 min....  155 (68.3) 22 sec
140 (60.0) 12 min....  156 (68.9) 17 sec
141 (60.6) 9 min......  157 (69.4) 14 sec
142 (61.1) 8 min......  158 (70.0) 0 sec
143 (61.7) 6 min.......
144 (62.2) 5 min.......
145 (62.8) 4 min.......

Table C.1: Pasteurization times for beef, corned beef, lamb, pork and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2).


----------



## areallynicegirl

Holy cow that is some crazy awesome plate you got there!!! We love lamb, my mom bought a whole lamb from a 4h kid last fall and it has been delicious!  As good as the lamb looks the cucumbers and onions in vinegar instantly made my mouth water! Our garden is way behind so no cukes yet.  And pear relish???? Sounds to die for...we make plum chutney around here cuz we have lots of those around here. We have a pear tree here that is feast or famine.  2 million zillion pounds of pears or no pears :(.


----------



## areallynicegirl

Forgot to add

:points:

From me!  I just figured out how to give them so you get the first!!


----------



## daveomak

Thanks much for the points....   Fruit trees can be feast or famine...    I think I did find a secret to getting cukes this year....   The plants are surrounded by flakes of hay on the ground...  the flakes keep the soil cool and provide a home for lots of bugs....   the bug must go after the nectar in the blossoms thus completing the pollination cycle....   only thing I can figure... I have cukes on every blossom.....

Dave


----------



## atomicsmoke

Great smoke Dave. Lamb is a treat for me too.

What are your plans for the bone?


----------



## daveomak

I asked Bride if she wanted it for stock.....   I got a no......  I was thinking if I had a bone saw, I would roast it for the marrow.....   no bone saw...   so, no roasted marrow bone.....  I do love roasted marrow....


----------



## atomicsmoke

That's a shame. You can get a mean soup from that bone with the help of some cream and herbs.


----------



## areallynicegirl

false





DaveOmak said:


> Thanks much for the points....   Fruit trees can be feast or famine...    I think I did find a secret to getting cukes this year....   The plants are surrounded by flakes of hay on the ground...  the flakes keep the soil cool and provide a home for lots of bugs....   the bug must go after the nectar in the blossoms thus completing the pollination cycle....   only thing I can figure... I have cukes on every blossom.....
> 
> Dave



Wow that's amazing! Probably helps them keep water too.  We'll have to give that a try!!


----------



## moikel

Great job on the lamb. Those Indian spices are a great match.
Very pretty plate.


----------



## daveomak

Morning Mick.....   I really like that combination of Indian Spices...    For some reason they go awesome together....      sooooo, a big fan here...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Nice smoke Dave, POINTS for you!


----------



## daveomak

Thanks dirt.....   It was sure good..... wish it cost less...    I'd have it more often...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Looks awesome Dave !


----------



## mdboatbum

Awesome looking grub Dave!! We haven't had lamb in ages here as it's gotten crazy expensive. Then this morning my wife found 2" thick t-bone chops at the Safeway for $5/lb. she brought home a package of about 10. My mouth is watering already!! They're going on the smoker for a nice reverse sear over pecan this evening. It'll have to be a late dinner as we're stuck working, but it'll be worth the wait!!


----------



## daveomak

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome Dave !



Thanks WHB...




Mdboatbum said:


> Awesome looking grub Dave!! We haven't had lamb in ages here as it's gotten crazy expensive. Then this morning my wife found 2" thick t-bone chops at the Safeway for $5/lb. she brought home a package of about 10. My mouth is watering already!! They're going on the smoker for a nice reverse sear over pecan this evening. It'll have to be a late dinner as we're stuck working, but it'll be worth the wait!!



That will be a nice treat....  Rev. Seared chops... maybe a bottle of vino....


----------



## ranchline

Looks great!  

We use let of lamb to make our Lamb Jerky.


----------



## daveomak

Never had lamb jerky.....  I'll bet it's really good....    I suppose you live in Australia....


----------



## moikel

Living down here no help with lamb prices.Its off the charts at the minute. Rain will help & its falling lately.

Our dollar getting belted down to 73 cents US so expect more exports coming your way.


----------



## ranchline

_No.  We headquarter in New Mexico!!_


----------



## daveomak

Moikel said:


> Living down here no help with lamb prices.Its off the charts at the minute. Rain will help & its falling lately.
> Our dollar getting belted down to 73 cents US so expect more exports coming your way.




I'll have to check the market to see if Toohey's or Foster's is coming down in price.....   Great beer me thinks....


----------



## jerseyhunter

That looks great.  To bad about the bones. I freeze them and use for flavoring venison shanks o I have a cabbage stew recipe in which I use deer neck bones  and lamb bones with whatever meat has been let on it. I don't waste anything that tastes good.  Once again looks awesome.


----------



## jerseyhunter

Here's the recipe

Venison and Cabbage Stew with Lamb Bone for Flavoring

ingredients

Lamb Bone and  Venison Neck Bone* before or after you cut the meat off ( there will be plenty meat left to pick off)

Chopped cabbage about 4 cups depending on Pot size

Salt, pepper and Peppercorns

Onion ,Carrots and Celery

2 tbls each butter and flour to make a roux

Simmer lamb and neck bone, with a slice of onion, 1carrott, and  a stalk of celery, in water along with, a tsp salt and 10 peppercorns.

Chop Cabbage ,

Cool Bones and Broth, Strain Broth and pick meat off.

Mix Meat with Cabbage,1 slice chopped onion, 1 finely chopped carrot. And 2 cups of Broth.

Place In a lidded casserole pot, Bake at 300 for about 1 ½ hours.

Make Roux from Flour and Butter

Drain broth into roux , mix in 1/2cup sour cream and add back to stew. Stir till blended and serve with a black bread such as pumpernickel..

*Can be made with Venison shanks and chopped up but why waste a neck you were going to throw away.


----------



## daveomak

That recipe looks like what Bride makes....  Cabbage goes in all kinds of stuff.....   Thanks....   

BUT....    There's no way in hell I'm gonna give her a recipe to make...  that would be suicide... You would read about me in the OBITS....  

"STUPID man tries to tell wife how to cook".....   or something like that....    The kitchen is off limits to me....  I have to ask permission to make sausage or bread....   It is a "HOLY PLACE"......


----------



## moikel

DaveOmak said:


> I'll have to check the market to see if Toohey's or Foster's is coming down in price..... Great beer me thinks....


I drink Coopers ,James Squire or Cascade . The Cascade brewery in Hobart Tasmania a great bit of history. Coopers the same but South Australia.James Squire the side project of Chuck Hahn who migrated here from USA to work for big brewers.

All our meat prices are climbing, lamb cutlets were $27 a kg on special save $8 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Its tough to carry stock that can go to market mid winter. I do think the quality has improved over the years since the Dorper breed of sheep has got more popular.Mix of Persian breed & Dorset ,turn out real full carcass lambs. I am on the trail of getting a side through a contact. If it comes through I will break it up myself & post the photos.


----------



## daveomak

$27 / Kg ??????   Do you have to see your banker before you go shopping ???   Holey KeeRap that's pricey....

I really enjoy lamb because of it's full flavor profile....    Unlike the beef and pork, in the US market, that has had all the flavor bred out of it....   

Never had mutton.....   that's something I would like to try...


----------



## msuiceman

i love, love, LOVE lamb! pretty much in any preparation. yours looks delicious! Lamb gets relatively cheap here, especially if you have an in at the local halaal slaughterhouse. But if you have a restaurant depot near you, and access to it, sometimes they have lamb for pretty inexpensive prices.


----------



## moikel

Leg & shoulder are cheaper but it's all gone up.
Yes it does have real flavour unlike a lot of pork for example which is pretty bland.I like goat for the same reason,pasture fed ,free range bit sweeter than lamb as long as you eat them under about 15kg dressed weight. Some of the lamb here now are big critters but still tender. 
I will try to get to a boned leg done in the MES soon.  I may try to do something North African for a change,dried fruit stuffing ,aromatic spice mix.


----------



## msuiceman

every year I rotisserie roast a whole lamb for greek orthodox easter.... I try to keep them about 25lbs. delicious!


----------



## daveomak

Usually I see, X-tra thick cut lamb chops at about $8/lb or the leg at $7....    That's why the jump-on-it at $5.....

Don't see any other parts for sale...  no shanks, hocks, neck bones..... nothing...


----------



## moikel

Big stores have taken to cutting 1/2 legs ,like a mini roast lately. Cutlets are stupid $.leg is $8 or 9 a kg bone in so under $6 US .

I can get everything from brains,hearts,kidneys,liver through  to necks & shanks .People like chops here for grilling,cutlets for rack of lamb. Leg is a cut that the big guys  use to get people in the store ,so its always cheaper. 

Sunday roast dinner when I was growing up. My father preferred his lamb older,hogget to us, so we let them grow out a bit before we butchered them.


----------



## msuiceman

luckily i can get boneless legs (imported, but not too sure about country of origin until I get to the store) for 3.84/lb, shanks (australian) for 2.59/lb, and frenched rib racks (new zealand) for 8.49/lb

if I time it right at the slaughterhouse they have a consumer selling side also and I can get lamb rib racks for 6.99 sometimes if buying in quantity, and whole lambs for about 3.29/lb. would like to get a nice spring lamb, the veal of the lamb world, but it is substantially more.

funny how inexpensive some meat is here, being imported from other countries where the price is higher at their origin.


----------



## moikel

Your dollar is very strong against both the Aussie & Kiwi . Still doesn't explain why I am paying $11 a kg for shanks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I think there is a lot of forward contract selling.Pushed price up here in winter,goat very steep ATM as well.

I have a leg that I boned & marinated with North African spices over night.Its going in the oven I can't run the MES on a weeknight don't have enough time.

If Dave doesn't mind I will drop a photo in here tonight my time.

Its dry spice,cumin,coriander,fennel,fenugreek,chilli flakes,salt cbp,fresh ,garlic,lemon zest & juice,EVO. Made into a rub basically.


----------



## moikel

IMG_1222.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 4, 2015


















IMG_1226.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 4, 2015






I stuck this in because I got inspired by Daves lamb leg.

The price differential between leg & cutlet is so stupid that people started butterflying leg to grill at $9 a kg rather than pay stupid for prime cuts.When you think about it they are both bone in ,its just that leg is several muscles not one like cutlet so it can be a bit chewier. Here we cut the shoulder cross ways on the band saw,cheap & chewy,batchelor chops, leg chops off the big  end called chump chops , next price bracket,then loin then cutlet at $25 & up.

Boning out a leg laying it flat is a great option either kept flat or stuffed & rolled. If you are grilling outdoors in summer a leg is a  great option marinated to your taste.That North African vibe is very tasty & easy to do.

Sorry for the
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I just wanted to give people a snap shot of how its done down here given we eat so much of it.


----------



## okie362

Now I'm craving lamb at 0630 in the morning.  Thanks guys!!


----------



## daveomak

Hey Mick.....   jump in any time....    I like the idea of butterflying the leg...  Chump Chops is a cool name....   The leg looks cooked pretty nice...  
By the way, the tandoori spice mix was good with the lamb....   Next time I will add more spice mix...  very good, unique, flavor profile...


----------



## moikel

DaveOmak said:


> Hey Mick..... jump in any time.... I like the idea of butterflying the leg... Chump Chops is a cool name.... The leg looks cooked pretty nice...
> By the way, the tandoori spice mix was good with the lamb.... Next time I will add more spice mix... very good, unique, flavor profile...


I don't have the photo on this computer but I have posted a photo of a Malaysian curry powder called Baba's ,Indian for grandmother I think?I did some lamb & goat dishes with it.

The green packet is for meat ,the yellow for seafood.Cheap at $3 for 250gms. If you like tandoori flavour profile then this is for you.

Mixed into a paste with fresh garlic & ginger,bit of oil to bind it,maybe a bashed up red shallot. Then rub it.

Its just a little different because its from a very naturally occurring fusion of Indian,Chinese & Malay kitchens over centuries.

My family tradition was a veteran  stick burner BBQ in the back of Dads truck,  we used gum leaves & twigs then a few bigger bits , when we had lunch on the farm.Always lamb chops,always.,white bread, mums salad, dog got the bones.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then back to work.


----------



## daveomak

Speaking of ginger, I've been making our pickled ginger with garlic....  Excellent stuff...   Bride eats a bit daily....   I nibble when I think about it...
I've heard folks "condemn" Indian flavors..   From what I have read there is southern, northern flavors and probably another hundred or so, region specific flavors... I think it does a wonderful job adding a complexity to foods that makes "American" flavors HO-HUM.....  I've got to try a few more...

Hooked on Indian spices....   a step like eating Cajun, Acadian or Low country Louisiana ....   Ho hum food starts to come alive...  The part I like is you adjust heat, big flavors etc. to slowly "break in" to the full flavored routine...


I see they make several spice mixes for different dishes..  shrimp, fish, fowl, meats...  they even note the heat level...













Curry  hot-spicy-fish-curry.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 5, 2015


----------



## moikel

.That's the brand. I really rate their product highly. I think the different combinations for different meat,fish etc is a brilliant approach.I do have a love affair with Malaysian food.
Your 100% right about the regional variations within India then there's the really interesting variations in style in places like Malaysia,Fiji, West Indies,Mauritius . Indian flavours get a bad rap because of the British dumbing them down. 
People also assume it's got to be fiercely hot,it doesn't.


----------



## okie362

As someone who travels a lot, I love Malay food as well as Indian and as said there are so many variations one could never get bored with it.  I need to learn some of the recipes though.


----------



## msuiceman

to be fair that is semi-wholesale prices as I have access to a store that caters to restaurants, though the slaughterhouses sometimes have as good of prices also, though since it is becoming more and more popular down in Detroit's eastern market, prices have been climbing at my previous go-to places.


----------



## daveomak

$4.99 cheap for around here....    This was sooo good I wish lamb went on sale more often......

Removed the leg bone and split the leg open....   salted the inside... and sprinkled some no salt Tandoori seasoning from the Spice House inside also....   Great flavor of a seasoning...  coriander, cumin, garlic, paprika, ginger, cardamom and saffron.....    Bride sautéed some onions, garlic, red and green peppers, green chilis and what ever else was in the refer in butter....     Poured the hot veggies on the split leg and wrapped it up in cheese cloth to hold all of that goodness inside....     
The inside was salted and the hot stuff poured inside to start the temp up... and hopefully sanitize the inside a bit ....  then I will follow the time/temp pasteurizing chart upon completion...

................All trussed up and in the smoker......              ........ taking on 2.5 hours of Pitmasters Choice smoke..........












1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015





.. ..













2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015







..................   After about 8-9 hours in the smoker.........               ........   foiled until supper time...............












3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015





..  ..













4.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015







...Probed for temp after about 6 hours in the smoker..  held the final temp of 137 deg.F for 45 minutes....   

..Had to have some garden cukes and onions in vinegar as a side, and some garden corn on the Yukon gold spuds.....

....  Bride had some home grown pear relish as a condiment for the lamb......  













6.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015





.. ..













7.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 21, 2015






Here is the FDA pasteurization chart that insures "safe to eat" food......
Temperature Time Temperature Time
°F (°C) (Minutes) °F (°C) (Seconds)

130 (54.4) 112 min... 146 (63.3) 169 sec
131 (55.0) 89 min....  147 (63.9) 134 sec
132 (55.6) 71 min....  148 (64.4) 107 sec
133 (56.1) 56 min....  149 (65.0) 85 sec
134 (56.7) 45 min....  150 (65.6) 67 sec
135 (57.2) 36 min....  151 (66.1) 54 sec
136 (57.8) 28 min....  152 (66.7) 43 sec
137 (58.4) 23 min....  153 (67.2) 34 sec
138 (58.9) 18 min....  154 (67.8) 27 sec
139 (59.5) 15 min....  155 (68.3) 22 sec
140 (60.0) 12 min....  156 (68.9) 17 sec
141 (60.6) 9 min......  157 (69.4) 14 sec
142 (61.1) 8 min......  158 (70.0) 0 sec
143 (61.7) 6 min.......
144 (62.2) 5 min.......
145 (62.8) 4 min.......

Table C.1: Pasteurization times for beef, corned beef, lamb, pork and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2).


----------



## areallynicegirl

Holy cow that is some crazy awesome plate you got there!!! We love lamb, my mom bought a whole lamb from a 4h kid last fall and it has been delicious!  As good as the lamb looks the cucumbers and onions in vinegar instantly made my mouth water! Our garden is way behind so no cukes yet.  And pear relish???? Sounds to die for...we make plum chutney around here cuz we have lots of those around here. We have a pear tree here that is feast or famine.  2 million zillion pounds of pears or no pears :(.


----------



## areallynicegirl

Forgot to add

:points:

From me!  I just figured out how to give them so you get the first!!


----------



## daveomak

Thanks much for the points....   Fruit trees can be feast or famine...    I think I did find a secret to getting cukes this year....   The plants are surrounded by flakes of hay on the ground...  the flakes keep the soil cool and provide a home for lots of bugs....   the bug must go after the nectar in the blossoms thus completing the pollination cycle....   only thing I can figure... I have cukes on every blossom.....

Dave


----------



## atomicsmoke

Great smoke Dave. Lamb is a treat for me too.

What are your plans for the bone?


----------



## daveomak

I asked Bride if she wanted it for stock.....   I got a no......  I was thinking if I had a bone saw, I would roast it for the marrow.....   no bone saw...   so, no roasted marrow bone.....  I do love roasted marrow....


----------



## atomicsmoke

That's a shame. You can get a mean soup from that bone with the help of some cream and herbs.


----------



## areallynicegirl

false





DaveOmak said:


> Thanks much for the points....   Fruit trees can be feast or famine...    I think I did find a secret to getting cukes this year....   The plants are surrounded by flakes of hay on the ground...  the flakes keep the soil cool and provide a home for lots of bugs....   the bug must go after the nectar in the blossoms thus completing the pollination cycle....   only thing I can figure... I have cukes on every blossom.....
> 
> Dave



Wow that's amazing! Probably helps them keep water too.  We'll have to give that a try!!


----------



## moikel

Great job on the lamb. Those Indian spices are a great match.
Very pretty plate.


----------



## daveomak

Morning Mick.....   I really like that combination of Indian Spices...    For some reason they go awesome together....      sooooo, a big fan here...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Nice smoke Dave, POINTS for you!


----------



## daveomak

Thanks dirt.....   It was sure good..... wish it cost less...    I'd have it more often...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Looks awesome Dave !


----------



## mdboatbum

Awesome looking grub Dave!! We haven't had lamb in ages here as it's gotten crazy expensive. Then this morning my wife found 2" thick t-bone chops at the Safeway for $5/lb. she brought home a package of about 10. My mouth is watering already!! They're going on the smoker for a nice reverse sear over pecan this evening. It'll have to be a late dinner as we're stuck working, but it'll be worth the wait!!


----------



## daveomak

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome Dave !



Thanks WHB...




Mdboatbum said:


> Awesome looking grub Dave!! We haven't had lamb in ages here as it's gotten crazy expensive. Then this morning my wife found 2" thick t-bone chops at the Safeway for $5/lb. she brought home a package of about 10. My mouth is watering already!! They're going on the smoker for a nice reverse sear over pecan this evening. It'll have to be a late dinner as we're stuck working, but it'll be worth the wait!!



That will be a nice treat....  Rev. Seared chops... maybe a bottle of vino....


----------



## ranchline

Looks great!  

We use let of lamb to make our Lamb Jerky.


----------



## daveomak

Never had lamb jerky.....  I'll bet it's really good....    I suppose you live in Australia....


----------



## moikel

Living down here no help with lamb prices.Its off the charts at the minute. Rain will help & its falling lately.

Our dollar getting belted down to 73 cents US so expect more exports coming your way.


----------



## ranchline

_No.  We headquarter in New Mexico!!_


----------



## daveomak

Moikel said:


> Living down here no help with lamb prices.Its off the charts at the minute. Rain will help & its falling lately.
> Our dollar getting belted down to 73 cents US so expect more exports coming your way.




I'll have to check the market to see if Toohey's or Foster's is coming down in price.....   Great beer me thinks....


----------

